# Et le nouveau modo sera ...



## stephaaanie (19 Septembre 2013)

Yvos se fait la malle, et on le comprend.

J'ai plein d'idées pour un nouveau modo, ça tombe bien ! 

Toi aussi, vote pour ton modo préféré, que tu verrais bien à la place d'Yvos.

J'ai pensé à : 

Jipé (parce qu'il a l'oeil)
Jugnin :love: (je crois qu'il a du temps libre)
Ergu (parce qu'il déteste le second degré)
Rezba  (il me semble assez occupé, mais on peut rêver)
Arno (il a envie, on dirait, soutenons-le ! )
Bobbynountchack (pour faire chier )


A part ça, y'a plus moyen de créer un sondage dans ce troquet ? Je sais pas vous, mais moi je vois pas l'onglet...


----------



## drs (19 Septembre 2013)

Bah et moi alors?


----------



## stephaaanie (19 Septembre 2013)

drs a dit:


> Bah et moi alors?



Bah vas-y, fais campagne ! 

Je mettrais quoi d'over pertinent entre parenthèses, hein ?!


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Septembre 2013)

Ah la fourbe elle m'a mis dedans.. 

Ben je vote drs comme ça on pourra pas m'accuser d'être corporate.


----------



## jugnin (19 Septembre 2013)

T'aurais juste pu ouvrir mettre un sondage, dans ton sondage. Nioube.


----------



## stephaaanie (19 Septembre 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> T'aurais juste pu ouvrir mettre un sondage, dans ton sondage. Nioube.



Nan mais j'ai bien voulu, mais j'ai rien vu. 

Y'avait pas un bouton avant qui disait simplement "ajouter un sondage" ? Un truc simple et efficace, comme au temps du web 1.0...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2013)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Jipé (parce qu'il a l'oeil)



Pour l'instant il est surtout banni.


----------



## jugnin (19 Septembre 2013)

Ok ok. Je dis rien, parce que je mets j'écris super bien des verbes dans mes phrases.


----------



## stephaaanie (19 Septembre 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> Ok ok. Je dis rien, parce que je mets j'écris super bien des verbes dans mes phrases.



Héhé.



Nan mais revenons reprenons à l'objet du fil, ne frôlons pas le hors sujet, bien trop dangereux. Brrrrh ! 

Votons jipé, bobby ou jugnin, bordel. Des gens chics, dont les photos ne penchent jamais.


----------



## Lio70 (19 Septembre 2013)

Faut faire revenir Tatouille


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2013)

Arno modo de portfolio, c'est le retour de la mafia Rouennaise, nan ?


----------



## Arlequin (19 Septembre 2013)

Moi je propose DJ

pour le recadrage au scalpel, y'a pas mieux


----------



## stephaaanie (19 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> Moi je propose DJ



Nan, merci. Ca penche un peu, non ?


----------



## Arlequin (19 Septembre 2013)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Nan, merci. Ca penche un peu, non ?



bah, pas si on part du principe que le mot d'ordre est : "ne faites pas ce que je fais mais faites ce que je dis" ... ça pourrait le faire

et pis ça calmerait un peu le vent qui souffle sur la terrasse :rateau:


----------



## stephaaanie (19 Septembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah la fourbe elle m'a mis dedans..



De rien. J'pouvais pas faire différemment.


----------



## aCLR (19 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Arno modo de portfolio, c'est le retour de la mafia Rouennaise, nan ?



L'esthétique rouennaise s'te plaît !  



stephaaanie a dit:


> Arno (il a envie, on dirait, soutenons-le !



Ça m'a pris cet été. Au début, je voulais modérer le bar pour rappeler à l'ordre un jeune étudiant en droit chiant comme pas deux. Comme je n'ai pas couché* le job m'est passé sous le nez mais le désir de devenir vert est resté. Du coup j'ai rongé mon frein jusqu'à ce qu'un poste se libère. Voilà pourquoi j'suis sur ta liste !  

*Si j'avais su que c'était aussi simple que ça, y'a bien longtemps que j'aurais filé mon 06 à toutes les personnes compétentes !


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Arno modo de portfolio, c'est le retour de la mafia Rouennaise, nan ?





aCLR a dit:


> L'esthétique rouennaise s'te plaît !


Voilààà... :style:


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Septembre 2013)

Un, c'est pas assez. Je ne serais pas contre un axe Rouen-Nice.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Septembre 2013)

C'est pas celui-là qu'on appelle "l'axe du mal"?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Septembre 2013)

C'est une très très bonne chanson de Zenzilé ça.

[YOUTUBE]COKhKfh5WaE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Septembre 2013)

C'est une honte! 

Moi qui suis, de par mon statut enviable et envié de grand baron ourdisseur de l'ombre, grand méchant de la Horde et tout le bordel, au fait de tous les bruits de couloirs qui bruissent (ben oui) dans les couloirs (ben oui) de macgé, j'ai oui dire (enfin vu écrire serait plus juste) que certains des candidats susnommés partiraient perdants. 

Vous avez le droit de prendre un moment pour relire cette phrase.

Reprenons.

Les dés sont pipés! 

Un de nos membres (oui, pipé, membre, on se marre bien) n'aurait aucune, je dis bien AUCUNE chance d'être nommé modérateur de ce forum, ou même d'un autre.
Ledit membre, dont le pseudo contient 4 lettres et que je nommerai arcl afin de respecter son anonymat, a été informé par un autre membre anonyme (je sais c'est compliqué) que je nommerai sod nojes afin de préserver l'anonymat qu'il l'a bien dans le cul et qu'il ne sera jamais, je dis bien JAMAIS modérateur de ce forum ni d'un autre.

Vous avez le droit de prendre un moment pour relire cette phrase aussi, finalement.

Et tout ça pourquoi? 

Parce qu'il a choisi le mauvais camp, les copinous...
Ouais ouais ouais... (Là je hoche la tête en prenant un air entendu, tout en fronçant un sourcil broussailleux et lourd de sens. C'est assez compliqué à faire.)

Là, vous avez le droit de prendre un moment pour relire cette phrase, mais si vous en avez besoin c'est que vous êtes très con ou que vous vous appelez sod nojes (anonymat), ce qui revient au même. 

Car La Horde (il s'agit bien de cela) c'est un camp les gars. 

Hé ouais.

T'es avec nous ou contre nous, ok? OK?

Bon, bref.
Moi je vote plus, ça sent le bourrage d'urnes votre truc.


----------



## aCLR (20 Septembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Les dés sont pipés!



Voilà !
C'est déjà ce que je disais hier !
Vu que je ne couche pas, j'l'ai dans le baba  façon de parler, hein !

VDM !


----------



## WebOliver (20 Septembre 2013)

Promis j'ai pas couché avec Toxi.


----------



## Luc G (20 Septembre 2013)

jp comment il va faire pour modérer : il fait rien que partir dans les pays exotiques et le reste du temps, il flemmasse  sur la côte, la tête à l'ombre et les pieds au soleil. Ça fait pas sérieux pour un modo. Il faut un modo qui vive dans un pays froid et humide et qui soit assez dans la dèche pour ne pas pouvoir partir en vacances, faut être sérieux quand même. En plus, s'il fait modo, il fera moins de photos, je vois pas l'intérêt


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Septembre 2013)

Bref il faut un pauvre qui vit dans un coin tout pourri...

Le problème c'est que tirhum veut pas.


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2013)

Mais, mais, mais c'est mon portrait tout craché !


----------



## tirhum (21 Septembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bref il faut un pauvre qui vit dans un coin tout pourri...
> 
> Le problème c'est que tirhum veut pas.


Coucouche panier, sale bête !...


----------



## stephaaanie (21 Septembre 2013)

Je doute que sod ojnes (gros anonymat de la mort) soit le seul à décider du prochain modo de port folio.

D'ailleurs, le dit anonyme, j'apprécierais qu'il vienne prendre part à cette discussion qui, sous couvert de drôlerie et de légèreté, a tout de même la prétention d'apporter une contribution efficace à cette partie du forum. 

Les photos qui penchent pas, c'est sérieux. Vraiment.


Je suis assez pour un axe Rouen Nice, avec des p'tits détours par la Bretagne et l'île de France (grosse concession, là ) si nécessaire.

On a pile ce qu'il nous faut : comme jipé a pas trop l'temps, il pourra s'appuyer sur aclr. Quand ces deux-là seront bien trop occupés, pour sûr que jugnin ou ergu prendront le relais.

Et la pauvre qui vit dans un coin tout pourri, elle vous emmerde.


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2013)

En même temps, il n'y a rien à faire pour modérer  

Les photos qui penchent pas, j'ai essayé mais c'est dur !


----------



## Romuald (21 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> En même temps, il n'y a rien à faire pour modérer


Tu te sous-estimes, il y a deux répliques à connaitre (que deux, mais deux quand même) :
1) Cher nioube, merci de lire les règles avant de poster.
2) Chers anciens, merci de rester courtois et constructifs dans vos critiques 

et une chose à maitriser : le maniement de la serpillère


----------



## dool (21 Septembre 2013)

Tu crois vraiment que la voix du peuple comptera ??

Sérieusement. Je ne reviens pas souvent, mais pour ce que j'en lis, surtout en ce moment, on est encore loin d'une démocratie.

C'est une bonne initiative. Je le concède. Et en ayant bien lu et relu et rerelu et rererelu et rerererelu les propos de nichonnountchak, comme on disait d'antan, je plussoie.


----------



## Powerdom (21 Septembre 2013)

décidément, depuis le bannissement exagéré de deux membres il y a quelques temps ça commence vraiment sentir le pâté sur macGé... 


vous êtes plusieurs à me faire remarquer que c'est 4 membres. Mais je voulais surtout souligner que c'était depuis le bannissement de Webo et Bobby que tout à commencé.

bien sur je n'ai pas oublié ergu et jpmiss. 

le scénario se rapproche du trône de fer, vous ne trouvez pas ?


----------



## jugnin (21 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> En même temps, il n'y a rien à faire pour modérer
> 
> Les photos qui penchent pas, j'ai essayé mais c'est dur !



Ouais mais t'as aucune autorité, c'est pour ça.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Septembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> décidément, depuis le bannissement exagéré de deux membres il y a quelques temps ça commence vraiment sentir le pâté sur macGé...


Quatre en fait. 

Mais les deux premiers ont été bien vite libérés, car purs et innocents comme l'oiseau qui tète encore sa mère. (et je dis pas ça parce que j'en fais partie. )


----------



## jugnin (21 Septembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Quatre en fait.
> 
> Mais les deux premiers ont été bien vite libérés, car purs et innocents comme l'oiseau qui tète encore sa mère. (et je dis pas ça parce que j'en fais partie. )



V'là qu'il voit des nichons jusque sur les piafs... T'as arrêté ton traitement, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> comme l'oiseau qui tète encore sa mère.



J'ai vu de telles oiselles au Moulin Rouge ...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Septembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> J'ai vu de telles oiselles au Moulin Rouge ...



Ça tombe bien mon frère est gendarme.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça tombe bien mon frère est gendarme.



Encore un qui ne sera pas modo


----------



## fau6il (21 Septembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Encore un qui ne sera pas modo



_Et pourquoi pas* toi*?   _


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2013)

fau6il a dit:


> _Et pourquoi pas* toi*?   _



Oublie ça très vite :hein: 
A mon âge on ne s'engage plus
Place aux jeunes ... .... ...


----------



## fau6il (21 Septembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Oublie ça très vite :hein:
> A mon âge on ne s'engage plus
> Place aux jeunes ... .... ...



_Pourtant, c'est au fond du terrier qu'on trouve les meilleurs "modos" _


----------



## Vin©ent (21 Septembre 2013)

fau6il a dit:


> _Pourtant, c'est au fond du terrier qu'on trouve les meilleurs "modos" _



Ouai, mais un modo qui sucre les fraises, ça la fout mal... Quoi !?... Ah... on me dit dans l'oreillette que ce n'est apparemment pas un problème discriminant... sauf au bar finalement semble t il... :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (21 Septembre 2013)

stephaaanie a dit:


> JEt la pauvre qui vit dans un coin tout pourri, elle vous emmerde.



Mais non, mais non, tu ne nous emmerdes pas 
Bon je serai bien aller faire des photos cet après-midi mais il y a trop de soleil ici, ça va être trop contrasté 

Bon, j'espère qu'il fera surtout beau dimanche prochain (c'est pas encore gagné). J'ai une balade à pied autour de Collioure avec la super fanfare de Jazzèbre et ça devrait être sympa pour les photos et pour le reste.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2013)

On dirai des mouches sur un trognon séché.


----------



## Lio70 (21 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça tombe bien mon frère est gendarme.


Il est a la gend rmerie d'Avignon ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Septembre 2013)

Lio70 a dit:


> Il est a la gend rmerie d'Avignon ?



Non, toujours dans mon salon.


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2013)

Khyu a dit:


> On dirai des mouches sur un trognon séché.



Va plutôt te trouver une moinelle et laisse-nous voter tranquillou ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h50 ----------

J'étais au bord de mer aujourd'hui (mais tout le monde s'en cogne) et je m'attendais bêtement à passer en vert pour remplacer le sieur Yveausse.
Bah nan toujours pas ! :hein:
J'vais suivre la voie officielle car ça m'a l'air un peu rapé par ici&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (21 Septembre 2013)

Tu sais bien que tu n'as aucune chance, pourtant :mouais:

Et j'ai bien peur que si on commence un lobbying en rouge-gras-italique-corps7© sur le mode 'Arno Modo de portfolio' ça ne ferme comme ça a fermé pour la manif pro-ergu.

Les photos floues qui penchent pour calendrier des postes  ont de beaux jours devant elles.



(j'ai été visiter le début du fil, ben on dira ce qu'on voudra, mais _c'était mieux avant_ )


----------



## bugman (22 Septembre 2013)

Qui à fermé ce p*`^ù%* de bar !?! 

(désolé d'ailleurs Anthony pour le MP... avais pas vu)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h19 ----------




aCLR a dit:


> J'étais au bord de mer aujourd'hui (mais tout le monde s'en cogne) et je m'attendais bêtement à passer en vert pour remplacer le sieur Yveausse.
> Bah nan toujours pas ! :hein:
> J'vais suivre la voie officielle car ça m'a l'air un peu rapé par ici



Tain... on va tous mourir ! 

J'veux être ROOT !


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (22 Septembre 2013)

Je vote *jpmiss*, c'est le roi du ziiiip !!!

Les avantages du zip :
Fichier compressé.
Poids réduit.
Comme c'est une enveloppe, on ne voit pas le contenu.
Et comme on ne voit pas le contenu, on ne sait pas si cela penche...


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Septembre 2013)

stephaaanie a dit:


> A part ça, y'a plus moyen de créer un sondage dans ce troquet ? Je sais pas vous, mais moi je vois pas l'onglet...


----------



## Romuald (22 Septembre 2013)

je vote Mobyduck, modo dans les forums techniques !


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bref il faut un pauvre qui vit dans un coin tout pourri...



Dos Jones ?


Je dis ça, c'est par rapport au papier peint de son bureau qui laisse croire que les deux qualificatifs sont justes.


----------



## aCLR (22 Septembre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Je vote *jpmiss*, c'est le roi du ziiiip !!!



Ouais, c'est le seul qui peut me faire de l'ombre. :hein:
Heureusement qu'il est banni ! :rateau:


----------



## jogary (22 Septembre 2013)

:mouais: J'espère au moins que le nouveau modo ne sera pas une personne qui aura déjà fait l'objet de multiples et divers rappels à l'ordre et qui saura respecter la charte en restant impartial !    _ ( je m'en fiche je ne suis pas candidat )
----
_PS: j'aime bien "Momo" même s'il se la pète un peu..parfois ! Vive momo le modo !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2013)

jogary a dit:


> [/I][/COLOR][/SIZE]PS: j'aime bien "Momo" même s'il se la pète un peu..parfois ! Vive momo le modo !



Je plussoie ! J'aime bien "momo" aussi !


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Septembre 2013)

jogary a dit:


> :mouais: J'espère au moins que le nouveau modo ne sera pas une personne qui aura déjà fait l'objet de multiples et divers rappels à l'ordre et qui saura respecter la charte en restant impartial !    _ ( je m'en fiche je ne suis pas candidat )
> ----
> 
> Oooh, toi t'as une dent contre jp...
> ...





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je plussoie ! J'aime bien "momo" aussi !



Moi aussi j'aime bien momo, mais faudrait son pendant genre alsace- Franche Comté.
On aurait 4 modos en croix, Rouen-Nice, Bordeaux, Strasbourg, euh, y a qui à Strasbourg ?
Ou un belge, mais oui, bon sang, le voilà le 2e axe, la Gelbique (les suisses ont l'horizon penché me semble-t-il :rateau, Arlequin, Zebig (très disponible, non ?).

Allez, faites part de vos intentions !


----------



## jogary (22 Septembre 2013)

_Que neni ! Pas contre JP ! Plutôt ceux qui critiquent à outrance en étant partial .._
------
Allez ! Votez Momo  l'homme calme, zen, intello, pro, etc !  :mouais: 

Lui saura faire la censure à bon escient...


----------



## Romuald (22 Septembre 2013)

Qu'est-ce que c'est, une censure à bon escient ?


----------



## Arlequin (22 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que c'est, une censure à bon escient ?



pas une contrepèterie en tout cas :hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h50 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> Arlequin, Zebig (très disponible, non ?).



qu'est ce qui te fait croire ça 



non, je suis bcp moins sur MacG depuis que j'ai changé ... d'orientation professionnelle.

bah oui, du temps que j'avais un bureau, j'avais nettement plus de temps à passer derrière l'écran :

par contre, le Dude lui a certainement du temps à perdre ... héhé ... mais bon, il est pas trop pour les running gag en ce moment


----------



## Romuald (22 Septembre 2013)

En Gelbique, y'aurait bien Foguenne, mais il a déjà donné


----------



## Lio70 (22 Septembre 2013)

Je vote "TheBig", meme s'il n'a plus qu'un moignon de testicule


----------



## naas (22 Septembre 2013)

Je propose de fermer portefolio la semaine de telle sorte que les modos du bar desoeuvrés le we puissent avoir un vrai boulot h24 7/7.
On pourrait aussi installer des cameras de surveillance (ip bien sûr  ) 
Vot service


----------



## camisol (22 Septembre 2013)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Yvos se fait la malle, et on le comprend.
> 
> J'ai plein d'idées pour un nouveau modo, ça tombe bien !
> 
> ...




Ma petite steph chérie,
tu peux toujours te brosser.
Sinon, bisous, toussa. :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2013)

Lio70 a dit:


> Je vote "TheBig", meme s'il n'a plus qu'un moignon de testicule



Mais quel moignon !!!!!!!!


----------



## Lio70 (23 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais quel moignon !!!!!!!!


C'est donc ca, le secret de ta reussite au baseball ?


----------



## rizoto (23 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Va plutôt te trouver une moinelle et laisse-nous voter tranquillou !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h50 ----------
> 
> ...



Tu penseras a rouvrir le bar :hein:


----------



## Fìx (23 Septembre 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> Tu penseras a rouvrir le bar :hein:



Ouais, y'a des choses hyper intéressantes qui se passent dans ce monde, et on peut même pas les relayer dans les actus !!! :hein: :hein:


----------



## Powerdom (23 Septembre 2013)

18 mois de taule pour avoir tué un cheval...


----------



## patlek (23 Septembre 2013)

(C' est ici qiu' on boit maintenant?)


Mais qui résistait a ses avances:

""AAllllééééé... dis oui!!!! allléééééé, fais pas ta jument mijaurée..."


----------



## rizoto (23 Septembre 2013)

Je vois bien la tête des témoins de la scène.
ça me fait penser au film belge: "Calvaire" avec Jackie Berroyer


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Septembre 2013)

J'ai bien été témoin qu'un fermier se faisait sucer par un veau de lait... 
Bin j'ai rien dit parce que je n'aurais pas aimer me prendre un coup de 12 :rateau:

Bon ça manque de nouveau modo à Portfolio


----------



## boninmi (23 Septembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bon ça manque de nouveau modo à Portfolio


Le bar est encore fermé, mais ils ont laissé la porte entr'ouverte ici


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Septembre 2013)

boninmi a dit:


> Le bar est encore fermé, mais ils ont laissé la porte entr'ouverte ici



faudrait ouvrir la double porte


----------



## collodion (23 Septembre 2013)

Quels sont les critères de légitimité du modérateur de portfolio de macgeneration qui lui permettront de prendre des décisions d'autorité qui n'amèneront (dans la plupart des cas) aucune contestation de la part des contributeurs ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Quels sont les critères de légitimité du modérateur de portfolio de macgeneration qui lui permettront de prendre des décisions d'autorité qui n'amèneront (dans la plupart des cas) aucune contestation de la part des contributeurs ?





Etre un habitué de "portfolio"
Etre irréprochable au niveau de sa production photo dans "portfolio"
Etre diplomate et être conscient que "...vos plus belles photos" est un critère totalement subjectif en ce sens que les plus belles photos des uns ne sont pas nécessairement les plus belles photos des autres
Etre "costaud" en technique ... cadrage, exposition etc...
Etre quelqu'un d'apprécié sur les forums en général
Justifier sa décision en cas de suppression de photos ou autres censures

En fait, il y a très peu de contributeurs qui répondent à l'ensemble de ces critères et vous les connaissez aussi bien que moi !


----------



## collodion (23 Septembre 2013)

Ce qui suppose aussi une autre question : quels genre de photographies sont acceptées (au delà de l'aspect technique de l'horizon qui penche et de l'aspect formel et subjectif de la beauté) ? 

[edit : question relative au point 2 de TheBig : l'irréprochabilité]

Parce que SI (je dis bien si) un jour l'envie me prend de postuler, j'aurais une acceptation très large de ce qu'il est possible de poster et une censure très vive sur tout commentaire désobligeant mais je ne pense pas que ces critères me permettent d'acquérir la légitimité d'être modérateur sur le portfolio de macgeneration...

[edit : tout simplement à cause du point 5]

Edit : Thebig a répondu pendant que je postais l'autre question...


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Quels sont les critères de légitimité du modérateur de portfolio de macgeneration qui lui permettront de prendre des décisions d'autorité qui n'amèneront (dans la plupart des cas) aucune contestation de la part des contributeurs ?





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Etre un habitué de "portfolio"
> Etre irréprochable au niveau de sa production photo dans "portfolio"
> Etre diplomate et être conscient que "...vos plus belles photos" est un critère totalement subjectif en ce sens que les plus belles photos des uns ne sont pas nécessairement les plus belles photos des autres
> Etre "costaud" en technique ... cadrage, exposition etc...
> ...


La première des "qualités"; est le volontariat, on a tendance à l'oublier...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> La première des "qualités"; est le volontariat, on a tendance à l'oublier...



Exact !  ... et j'ajouterais en plus la disponibilité !


----------



## Anthony (23 Septembre 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> La première des "qualités"; est le volontariat, on a tendance à l'oublier...



Comment ça tombe vachement bien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Etre un habitué de "portfolio"
> Etre irréprochable au niveau de sa production photo dans "portfolio"
> Etre diplomate et être conscient que "...vos plus belles photos" est un critère totalement subjectif en ce sens que les plus belles photos des uns ne sont pas nécessairement les plus belles photos des autres
> Etre "costaud" en technique ... cadrage, exposition etc...
> ...



Je pense que vleroy correspond assez bien à ce portrait.


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Je pense que vleroy correspond assez bien à ce portrait.


Tiens ?!... Il va pleuvoir...


----------



## Arlequin (23 Septembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Parce que SI (je dis bien si) un jour l'envie me prend de postuler,



pf

pff

pffffff


pfffffffffffffmouahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


pardon ça m'a échappé  :rose:


----------



## yvos (23 Septembre 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> La première des "qualités"; est le volontariat, on a tendance à l'oublier...




ouais, enfin il faut aussi des grosses couilles


----------



## Powerdom (23 Septembre 2013)

il y a autant de monde devant les portes du bar que devant un apple store le jour d'une grosse sortie.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Ce qui suppose aussi une autre question : quels genre de photographies sont acceptées (au delà de l'aspect technique de l'horizon qui penche et de l'aspect formel et subjectif de la beauté) ?



A mon avis, tous les styles de photographies doivent être acceptés à condition qu'elles ne soient pas contraires à la charte du forum.

La règle : 1 photo par jour doit être maintenue.

Les séries doivent être strictement limitées pour conserver la diversité des clichés.

Les photos doivent être d'un intérêt certain (au minimum "artistique" ou "techniquement irréprochable") pour la majorité des lecteurs (mais là aussi, c'est difficile à juger !)


----------



## yvos (23 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Etre un habitué de "portfolio"
> Etre irréprochable au niveau de sa production photo dans "portfolio"
> Etre diplomate et être conscient que "...vos plus belles photos" est un critère totalement subjectif en ce sens que les plus belles photos des uns ne sont pas nécessairement les plus belles photos des autres
> Etre "costaud" en technique ... cadrage, exposition etc...
> ...




Pour réagir un peu la dessus : j'ai postulé en 2008 juste pour donner un coup de main à Foguenne pour une section que j'affectionnais, sans aucune prétention par rapport à ces critères


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> ouais, enfin il faut aussi des grosses couilles


Kolossales.


----------



## yvos (23 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Les photos doivent être d'un intérêt certain (au minimum "artistique" ou "techniquement irréprochable") pour la majorité des lecteurs (mais là aussi, c'est difficile à juger !)



C'est là que cela devient compliqué : satisfaire tout le monde avec un minimum d'exigence, contenir les extrêmes, tout en acceptant tous les niveaux (c'est la feuille de route confiée par Benjamin à l'origine). Entre ceux qui râlent mais qui n'ont strictement rien montré ou si peu, ceux qui sont en mode automatique 1 photo par jour quelque soit la photo, avec des niveaux diamétralement opposés, etc, etc.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2013)

Et pour être précis, vous trouverez ci-dessous une photo irréprochable et techniquement parfaite à titre d'exemple :







:love:

Et j'oubliais : d'un intérêt certain !!!!!!!!​


----------



## Vivid (23 Septembre 2013)

J'ai raté un épisode...
Mais QUE c'est-il passé pour qu'il ferme le Bar ? 

Faite moi rêver


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> C'est là que cela devient compliqué : satisfaire tout le monde avec un minimum d'exigence, contenir les extrêmes, tout en acceptant tous les niveaux (c'est la feuille de route confiée par Benjamin à l'origine). Entre ceux qui râlent mais qui n'ont strictement rien montré ou si peu, ceux qui sont en mode automatique 1 photo par jour quelque soit la photo, avec des niveaux diamétralement opposés, etc, etc.


Et c'est là que ça devient usant...


----------



## yvos (23 Septembre 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> Et c'est là que ça devient usant...



du coup, même avec des grosses couilles, tu laisses pisser


----------



## rizoto (23 Septembre 2013)

Je propose que Thebig soit volontaire au bar. Comme il est a la retraite et que son kangoo fonctionne super bien. Il fera un tres bon thenardier.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> pour la majorité des lecteurs



et bien voilà, tu as mis le doigt là où ça fait mal ! 

plaire au plus grand nombre ou être original ? 

n'est il pas plus plaisant de disserter sur une composition hors norme, plutôt que sur une ènième macro d'Apis mellifera digne des présentoirs de cartes postales de knokke le zoute ? 

n'est il pas plus agréable, enrichissant, grissant (choix multiple) , pour élargir mon champ d'action, de délirer sur des sujets abscons plutôt que de se taper un ènieme sujet sur les gadgets apple ? 

Portfolio, à l'instar de la terrasse de le bar, doit être, amha, un endroit de liberté culturelle, d'expression, de tout ce qui nous permet de sortir de ce putain de train train quotidien tellement morose. 

Je ne suis pas pour l'anarchie hypocrite, ni pour le bordel chaotique et irrespectueux, mais je les préfère, et de loin, à l'étalage lisse et sans aspérité, que semble préconiser les nouvelles instances Macgéennes. 

Et s'il y'a bien volonté d'éviter de fâcher, de s'engueuler, de proférer des insultes et autres joyeusetés, ce n'est ni portfolio qu'il faut modérer, ni même la terrasse qu'il faut gendarmer au bazooka, mais bien les commentaires aux news 

C'était mon coup de gueule du soir


----------



## yvos (23 Septembre 2013)

Anthony a dit:


> Comment ça tombe vachement bien



Par contre, suivant les candidatures reçues, il ne faudra pas oublier de nettoyer les forums des modo parce que vu toutes les insultes qu'on a pu proférer là bas ! Surtout Tirhum ! Jamais le dernier à dire des saloperies sur les photos des autres !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> Je propose que Thebig soit volontaire au bar. Comme il est a la retraite et que son kangoo fonctionne super bien. Il fera un tres bon thenardier.



 ... suis peut-être "vieux", mais pas suicidaire !:rateau:

ps : c'est un Partner Tepee et pas un Kangoo ! ...


----------



## rizoto (23 Septembre 2013)

Ok dans ce cas, BackCat!


----------



## Arlequin (23 Septembre 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> Ok dans ce cas, BackCat!



je n'ai pas vraiment accroché en son temps

mais avec du recul ... 

(non, pas de "comment veux tu...")


----------



## yvos (23 Septembre 2013)

c'est bon, le bar est ouvert, vous pouvez partir


----------



## rizoto (23 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> je n'ai pas vraiment accroché en son temps
> 
> mais avec du recul ...
> 
> (non, pas de "comment veux tu...")



Il y avait un petit temps d&#8217;adaptation. Et puis, ça marchait droit... au bar... 
Enfin a peu près


----------



## Arlequin (23 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> c'est bon, le bar est ouvert, vous pouvez partir



partir ou revenir ? 

Partir un jour sans retour
effacer notre amour
sans se retourner
ne pas regretter
garder les instants qu'on a volés

Partir un jour
sans bagages
oublier ton image
sans se retourner
ne pas regretter
penser à demain,
recommencer

etc ...


----------



## Fìx (23 Septembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> http://polpix.sueddeutsche.com/polo...e/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/900x600/image.jpg



TAILLE DE L'IMAGE !!! Tu t'es cru où toi !


----------



## Arlequin (23 Septembre 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> Il y avait un petit temps dadaptation. Et puis, ça marchait droit... au bar...
> Enfin a peu près



marcher droit dans un bar 

amusant :rateau:


----------



## Anthony (23 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Par contre, suivant les candidatures reçues, il ne faudra pas oublier de nettoyer les forums des modo parce que vu toutes les insultes qu'on a pu proférer là bas ! Surtout Tirhum ! Jamais le dernier à dire des saloperies sur les photos des autres !



Le plus simple c'est de tout supprimer, non ?


----------



## Arlequin (23 Septembre 2013)

Anthony a dit:


> Le plus simple c'est de tout supprimer, non ?



pas con

et on ne garde que les pubs et les news et leurs commentaires over top productifs


----------



## collodion (23 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin, à force de tout mélanger, tu vas peut être finir par ne plus être audible qu'en fond sonore...


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Par contre, suivant les candidatures reçues, il ne faudra pas oublier de nettoyer les forums des modo parce que vu toutes les insultes qu'on a pu proférer là bas ! Surtout Tirhum ! Jamais le dernier à dire des saloperies sur les photos des autres !


:feuquiou:  



Anthony a dit:


> Le plus simple c'est de tout supprimer, non ?


Surtout ceusses d'yveausse, surtout ceusses là...


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> pas con
> 
> et on ne garde que les pubs et les news et leurs commentaires over top productifs


Hé ben comme ça vous pourrez commencer à monter un club.


----------



## Arlequin (24 Septembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hé ben comme ça vous pourrez commencer à monter un club.



tit con


----------



## jogary (24 Septembre 2013)

Je "prie" tous les soirs pour que le nouveau modo ne soit pas l'autre pére-noël avec ses vidéos assez...étranges ! :mouais:  

Sinon...je suis mal !


----------



## tirhum (24 Septembre 2013)

jogary a dit:


> ... l'autre pére-noël avec ses vidéos assez...étranges ! :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (24 Septembre 2013)

@jokari : Tu sais, un modo c'est fait pour faire respecter les règles et éviter que les fils partent (trop) en vrille, auquel cas ils écrivent en vert. Mais rien ne les empêche d'écrire en noir, auquel cas ils "redeviennent" simples posteurs et peuvent critiquer et vanner comme bon leur semble , par MP ou dans ton profil car je les vois mal devoir modérer leur propre propos dans le forum dont ils ont la charge.

Poste des photos intéressantes et pas des âneries, sélectionne les en pensant à ceux qui vont les regarder, et tout se passera bien  !


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Poste des photos intéressantes et pas des âneries,



Bah tiens


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Septembre 2013)

jogary a dit:


> Je "prie" tous les soirs pour que le nouveau modo ne soit pas l'autre pére-noël avec ses vidéos assez...étranges ! :mouais:
> 
> Sinon...je suis mal !


Tu sais, à part sod nojes (anonymat), les modérateurs ne bannissent pas pour différent personnel.


----------



## jugnin (24 Septembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu sais, à part sod nojes (anonymat), les modérateurs ne bannissent pas pour différent personnel.



Ni même pour différend personnel, c'est dire.


----------



## naas (24 Septembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu sais, à part sod nojes (anonymat), les modérateurs ne bannissent pas pour différent personnel.



En es tu sûr ?
Ou alors  tu parles a partir de ce lundi, dans ce cas je n'ai pas assez de recul pour juger de la situation


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Septembre 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> Ni même pour différend personnel, c'est dire.


Ouille. :rose:


----------



## Vin©ent (24 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> @jokari... Poste des photos intéressantes et pas des âneries, sélectionne les en pensant à ceux qui vont les regarder, et tout se passera bien  !



C'est pas gagné !...  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (24 Septembre 2013)

naas a dit:


> En es tu sûr ?
> Ou alors  tu parles a partir de ce lundi, dans ce cas je n'ai pas assez de recul pour juger de la situation



Tu fais référence à quelqu'un , peut-être ?


----------



## tirhum (24 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Tu fais référence à quelqu'un , peut-être ?


Nan, tu crois ?!...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2013)

Référence à qui?


----------



## Arlequin (24 Septembre 2013)

KATE 



rôôôôôô, m'en lasse pas :love:


----------



## Vin©ent (24 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> KATE
> 
> 
> 
> rôôôôôô, m'en lasse pas :love:



D'habitude c'est JP qui dégaine... ptain, il est vraiment à la ramasse en ce moment...


----------



## yvos (24 Septembre 2013)

Je crois savoir qu'il n'est pas très loin, sous une autre forme disons. 

De toutes façons, il reste dans nos coeurs :love:


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2013)

Tout à l'heure à la cave


_&#8212; Vous croyez que c'est de moi qu'il parle ?!
&#8212; Qui ?
&#8212; Kaaate !
&#8212; Mais nan Jipé ! Pas Kate, Jokari !
&#8212; Qui ?!
&#8212; Kaaaate !
&#8212; Mais nan ! Arrêtes de déconner ! Jokari !
&#8212; Aaaah lui !
&#8212; Oui !
&#8212; Heu&#8230; Et c'était quoi la question ?!
&#8212; Est-ce que c'est de moi qu'il parle ?
&#8212; Où ça ?
&#8212; Dans la préface de sa monographie&#8230;
&#8212; &#8230;
&#8212; Mais nan dans le fil du futur modo&#8230;
&#8212; J'sais pas j'suis banni !
&#8212; Il est banni, il est banni, il est banni&#8230;
&#8212; Moi aussi !
&#8212; Aucune idée !? D't'façons t'as pas une tête de père noël ! Quoi que, tournes-toi un peu pour voir&#8230;
_


Les personnages et les situations de ce dialogue étant purement fictifs, toute ressemblance avec des personnes ou des situations existantes ou ayant existé ne saurait être que fortuite.


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Septembre 2013)

Tant que c'est pas dans nos culs. 




Edith : merci aclr, v´la la vanne qui tombe a l'eau maintenant. (Re  )


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça m'a pris cet été. Au début, je voulais modérer le bar pour rappeler à l'ordre un jeune étudiant en droit chiant comme pas deux. Comme je n'ai pas couché* le job m'est passé sous le nez mais le désir de devenir vert est resté. Du coup j'ai rongé mon frein jusqu'à ce qu'un poste se libère. Voilà pourquoi j'suis sur ta liste !
> 
> *Si j'avais su que c'était aussi simple que ça, y'a bien longtemps que j'aurais filé mon 06 à toutes les personnes compétentes !



 Alors, comment ça fait?


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a le kiki tout dur ?
Ben moi je vais prendre un ti rhum


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Alors, comment ça fait?


J'vais regarder ça après dîner.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2013)

Et l'aut' là, maintenant il se la joue «moi j'ai une vie en-dehors du forum&#8230;»


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> aCLR a le kiki tout dur ?
> Ben moi je vais prendre un ti rhum



Nan, il a la tête pleine de conneries et que si ça s'vide pas fissa, il va être charrette pour samedi ! Du coup, il hésite, bière, whisky, vin blanc ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h53 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> Et l'aut' là, maintenant il se la joue «moi j'ai une vie en-dehors du forum»



Mais foutez-moi la paix deux secondes ou ça va mal finir !


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais foutez-moi la paix deux secondes ou ça va mal finir !



Ok aCLR Jones.


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2013)

mUrde, j'ai failli oublier :

trrrrreeeemmmmblllllle, jokari !


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ok aCLR Jones.


Nop Web_dos 


Romuald a dit:


> mUrde, j'ai failli oublier :
> 
> trrrrreeeemmmmblllllle, jokari !



Oui :style:


----------



## Anthony (26 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Nop Web_dos



Et dire qu'ils sont en vert !


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2013)

Anthony a dit:


> Et dire qu'ils sont en vert !


J'ai toujours préféré le noir pour affiner ma silhouette !


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai toujours préféré le noir pour affiner ma silhouette !



T'as les dents qui raient le parquet, toi.


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> T'as les dents qui raient le parquet, toi.


Ça se voit tant que ça&#8230;


----------



## naas (26 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ok aCLR Jones.


Pourquoi tu mets des  a chaque post acidev?
Comprends pas tu assumes pas ou quoi ?


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2013)

Tu préfères les !


----------



## yvos (26 Septembre 2013)

Mossieur l'modérateur !


----------



## bugman (26 Septembre 2013)

Hey bein ça va etre folklo ! :love:


----------



## stephaaanie (26 Septembre 2013)

aCLR tout vert...

:satisfaction:

:style:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Septembre 2013)

Bon comme première mesure forte du nouveau modo je propose le passage de la tailles max des images à 1024 et 300 ko.
Y'a plus beaucoup de monde avec de modems rtc de nos jours même dans les coins reculés de la vallée de l'Ubaye (alors que pour l'iode ça semble moins vrai).


----------



## Aladdin Sane (26 Septembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon comme première mesure forte du nouveau modo je propose le passage de la tailles max des images à 1024 et 300 ko.
> Y'a plus beaucoup de monde avec de modems rtc de nos jours même dans les coins reculés de la vallée de l'Ubaye (alors que pour l'iode ça semble moins vrai).


T'es fou, tu connais pas la connexion de Gkatarn


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2013)

Merci 

Je suis actuellement en formation pour comprendre tous ces nouveaux boutons afin de ne pas faire de cunneries.  

Cela dit, j'n'ai pas pour vocation d'éraser les images que je n'aime pas &#8212; y'en aurait trop, hoho &#8212; mais bien de donner du temps pour faire vivre cette partie du forum.
Je sais que cela à maintes fois été évoqué mais j'vais vous resservir un bol de soupe de mon cru. L'ère des images digitales c'est la magie par excellence. Tu déclenches et tu visionnes &#8216;le résultat&#8217; de suite comparé au temps où fallait porter ta bobine chez le photographe et attendre qu'il te donne ta pochette remplie d'images sur papier glacé. C'était le temps où quand t'avais pas trop de fraiche en poche, tu remisais les péloches dans un coin en attendant de te refaire. Et parfois même tu les oubliais ! Autant dire que lorsque tu retombais dessus, si t'avais eu le malheur d'oublier de marquer l'évènement, c'était la surprise totale à la sortie de la machine ! Bref, l'&#339;il avait le temps d'oublier le cadrage, la mémoire les réglages et y'avait pas mal de déchet au final !

Ce nouvel ère des images digitales ne doit pas nous faire oublier que nous devons laisser refroidir le stick mémoire. Prendre le temps de développer ses images, vu que la machine remplace la boutique du coin. Apprendre à dialoguer avec un logiciel plutôt que de demander conseil au vendeur qui bien souvent était lui aussi photographe à ces heures. Et sélectionner avec soin les visuels que l'on veut partager, hein ; je n'sais pas vous mais j'demandais rarement des agrandissements quand je survolais les images de ma pochette sur le comptoir du magasin. Par contre, vu que le développement ne coûte plus rien, faut pas se priver pour shooter. Bracketing, rafale, etc, j'peux vous dire que tout y passe maintenant que je n'ai plus que l'edf à payer pour voir mes images !

Héhé©


----------



## Fìx (27 Septembre 2013)

Quel beau discours monsieur le président !


----------



## Arlequin (27 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Je suis actuellement en formation pour comprendre tous ces nouveaux boutons afin de ne pas faire de cunneries.



dure dure l'adolescence ...




aCLR a dit:


> j'vais vous resservir un bol de soupe de mon cru.



l'est où la contrepéterie 






Proficiat


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (27 Septembre 2013)

On peut faire des photos qui pensent ???


----------



## Vin©ent (27 Septembre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> On peut faire des photos qui pensent ???



des photos de Q...... i ?


----------



## bugman (27 Septembre 2013)

Vin©ent a dit:


> des photos de Q...... i ?



Kate !


----------



## jogary (27 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> mUrde, j'ai failli oublier :
> 
> trrrrreeeemmmmblllllle, jokari !



Hye ! 

Et bien détrompez vous, je trouve cela génial. La prise de responsabilité chez les personnes développent de nouveaux sens dont : l'impartialité ( comme avec les précédents modos )

Toutes mes félicitations au nouveau !  Bravo.

Comme une bonne nouvelle n'arrive jamais seule, voici un court extrait déjà rendu public : 

noel - Vidéo Dailymotion

C'est top, non ?


----------



## Lio70 (27 Septembre 2013)

Il faut faire revenir Tatouille.


----------



## aCLR (27 Septembre 2013)

À la poële ?!


----------



## Powerdom (27 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Et parfois même tu les oubliais ! Autant dire que lorsque tu retombais dessus, si t'avais eu le malheur d'oublier de marquer l'évènement, c'était la surprise totale à la sortie de la machine !
> Héhé©



cela me rappel les pellicules de mariage d'une amie, mise de coté puis oubliées. lorsque je les ai développé, ils étaient déjà séparés.


----------



## aCLR (27 Septembre 2013)

Les risques du métier


----------



## Aladdin Sane (27 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Du coup j'ai rongé mon frein jusqu'à ce qu'un poste se libère.




Ou t'es super souple ou tu as les dents très longues :mouais:


----------



## Lio70 (29 Septembre 2013)

Puisque nous sommes deja hors-sujet,  je reponds a mon tour au sujet des photos, et en particulier a aCLR (a qui je souhaite "Bon vent" au passage, dans sa nouvelle fonction).

J'en ai un peu marre de l'obsession de la perfection mathematique qui est la vocation du progres technique, notamment en matiere d'audio, photo, video. La course aux chiffres nous fait oublier l'aspect creatif, l'artistique, bref l'humain qui, par definition est imparfait.

En debut d'annee, j'ai ressorti mon vieil appareil 24x36 pour faire un rouleau de Fuji Sensia (j'adore les couleurs Fuji, je faisais deja des diapos en Velvia il y a une vingtaine d'annees). J'ai fait des photos en interieur et aussi des panoramas de ville a l'heure bleue, par temps de brouillard tres humide. J'ai obtenu un resultat unique avec, surtout pour les photos en interieur, un ton un peu cremeux que je n'aurais pas pu avoir avec du numerique. il y a des choses qui ne peuvent pas etre simulees apres coup par l'informatique.

J'ai refait un peu de noir et blanc egalement. Rupture de stock en Tri-X donc j'ai fait du Tmax et j'en ai profite pour utilise mon set de filtres vert/jaune/rouge pour n&b. Resultat obtenu par manip de la lumiere avant impression de la pellicule...


----------



## Dendrimere (29 Septembre 2013)

Bureau des requêtes perdues et illusoires :
Cher Modérateur,
Une idée pour vraiment prendre conscience de ton rôle de modérateur, pour véritablement t'asseoir dans ta nouvelle fonction, cette décision qui ferait de toi un modérateur, je veux dire LE modérateur par excellence, celui dont on se souviendra à jamais, celui qui aura laisser une trace indélébile dans l'histoire de ce forum, celui qui saura laisser un souvenir de toi à chacun d'entre nous ?
Ne supprime non pas un post, non, supprime un fil entier : "vos plus belles macros" !


----------



## collodion (29 Septembre 2013)

Oui c'est cela, arrêtez l'ostracisme et laissez les poster dans VPBP !


----------



## aCLR (30 Septembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon comme première mesure forte du nouveau modo je propose le passage de la tailles max des images à 1024 et 300 ko.
> Y'a plus beaucoup de monde avec de modems rtc de nos jours même dans les coins reculés de la vallée de l'Ubaye (alors que pour l'iode ça semble moins vrai).





Dendrimere a dit:


> Bureau des requêtes perdues et illusoires :
> Cher Modérateur,
> Une idée pour vraiment prendre conscience de ton rôle de modérateur, pour véritablement t'asseoir dans ta nouvelle fonction, cette décision qui ferait de toi un modérateur, je veux dire LE modérateur par excellence, celui dont on se souviendra à jamais, celui qui aura laisser une trace indélébile dans l'histoire de ce forum, celui qui saura laisser un souvenir de toi à chacun d'entre nous ?
> Ne supprime non pas un post, non, supprime un fil entier : "vos plus belles macros" !





Bon, puisque les piliers du portfolio veulent du changement  à juste titre  je vous invite, vous les habitués ou simplement de passage à utiliser ce fil pour soumettre toutes vos suggestions afin d'améliorer la lisibilité de ce sous-forum. Pour les aspects techniques, je transmettrais vos doléances aux *gars* en charge de l'habillage du site. Et advienne que pourra, haha. Nan sérieusement vu que la version 4 est dans les cartons, c'est le moment d'en profiter. Pour le reste, je me fierais au meilleur argumentaire. Là, par exemple, M'sieur Dendrimere flatte mon égo et ça me plait bien mais ne me donne pas vraiment d'explications. Alors oui, je peux le faire mais y'a pas que celui-là qui va sauter si je m'en tiens à mon simple avis.

On se donne la quinzaine pour faire le point sur les sujets du portfolio et la prochaine présidentielle pour les améliorations techniques !


----------



## Romuald (30 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, par exemple, M'sieur Dendrimere flatte mon égo et ça me plait bien mais ne me donne pas vraiment d'explications.


Il n'aime pas les insectes en général, et les abeilles et les papillons en particulier .
De mon côté, et bien que non insectophobe je dois avouer qu'en macro (ou proxi) on doit pouvoir trouver d'autres sujets et laisser sa créativité se débrider.
Mais je ne suis pas photographe.


----------



## ranxerox (30 Septembre 2013)

oui, tout aussi performantes soient les photos
sur "vos plus belles macros", ce fil est incroyablement lassant et monotone.

certaines photos pourraient être trés belles occasionnellement
mais là, la répétition et le flot continue...

et pê qu'une macro de tps en tps sur "vos plus belles photos" suffirait
et obligerait à faire une sélection dans ses macros...

+1 romuald le fil des macros deviendrait réellement pertinent
si on sortait un peu des conventions ^^
mais ce n'est pas le cas...


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> De mon côté, et bien que non insectophobe je dois avouer qu'en macro (ou proxi) on doit pouvoir trouver d'autres sujets et laisser sa créativité se débrider.
> Mais je ne suis pas photographe.



Le matos coûte cher, il faut pouvoir l'amortir. 

Et puis l'hyppo trempé dans le fixateur il serait malheureux, et j'aime bien les libellules... :love:

Pour les images à 1000 pixels de large et 300 ko, je suis pour.


----------



## yvos (30 Septembre 2013)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Bureau des requêtes perdues et illusoires :
> Cher Modérateur,
> Une idée pour vraiment prendre conscience de ton rôle de modérateur, pour véritablement t'asseoir dans ta nouvelle fonction, cette décision qui ferait de toi un modérateur, je veux dire LE modérateur par excellence, celui dont on se souviendra à jamais, celui qui aura laisser une trace indélébile dans l'histoire de ce forum, celui qui saura laisser un souvenir de toi à chacun d'entre nous ?
> Ne supprime non pas un post, non, supprime un fil entier : "vos plus belles macros" !




en même temps, c'est le meilleur moyen pour que les macros ré-envahissent tout le reste. Des nabeilles entre 2 HDR, c'est ça que tu veux?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Octobre 2013)




----------



## ergu (3 Octobre 2013)

Et si on scindait pvpbp en deux?

Un pvpbp uniquement image ou tout commentaire est sabré mais où les droits de postage incitent vivement à la sélection et à l'auto-exigeance (genre une par semaine max)

Un pvpbp moins strict (allez, allons jusqu'à deux par jour) mais où les posteurs acceptent les avis, commentaires et critiques sans prendre la mouche (modération des critiques injurieuses comme des réactions disproportionnées) et où la modération trouve normal qu'une photo soit suivie de deux pages de commentaires.

Dans les deux cas (je ne sais si c'est techniquement possible) un encouragement à l'abstinence régulière serait le bienvenu (genre un nombre max de photo posté par an et par posteur)


----------



## Vin©ent (3 Octobre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Et si on scindait pvpbp en deux?
> 
> Un pvpbp uniquement image ou tout commentaire est sabré mais où les droits de postage incitent vivement à la sélection et à l'auto-exigeance (genre une par semaine max)
> 
> ...



Bonne idée : 

pvpbp :   :love:

et 
pvpbptpdtmm :   :sleep: 
(postez vos plus belles photos toutes pourrites dont tout le monde se moque)

Comme ça, je vais pouvoir (re)poster des photos... :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (3 Octobre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Et si on scindait pvpbp en deux?



Ca existe déjà, mais au rythme d'une par an pour la séléction auto-exigeante


----------



## stephaaanie (3 Octobre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Et si on scindait pvpbp en deux?
> 
> Un pvpbp uniquement image ou tout commentaire est sabré mais où les droits de postage incitent vivement à la sélection et à l'auto-exigeance (genre une par semaine max)
> 
> ...



Moi je suis totalement d'accord avec ergu. :love:

Parce que pour les nioubes de la photo comme moi, les gros flémards des réglages, les tellement flémards qu'ils n'iront jamais chercher un tuto sur le net, et bien les commentaires de photo, c'est carrément une formation gratos, toute cuite et très instructive. 

Faut un espace pour ça. 

Merci.


----------



## jugnin (3 Octobre 2013)

Ouais mais faudra que des commentaires positifs. Parce que critiquer c'est pas gentil. Et sur un forum faut être gentil.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2013)

Je veux bien être la caution _méchant_. :hosto:


----------



## Romuald (4 Octobre 2013)

Khyu a dit:


> Je veux bien être la caution _méchant_. :hosto:


Faudrait ouvrir un fil 'et le nouveau méchant de pvppbvpbvvp sera...' parce qu'à mon avis tu n'es pas le seul candidat


----------



## ergu (4 Octobre 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais mais faudra que des commentaires positifs. Parce que critiquer c'est pas gentil. Et sur un forum faut être gentil.



Ah ouais, mais nan, Postez Vos Plus Beaux Jacques Martin - on lui met tous une bonne note - c'est juste très vite le bal des faux-cul et ça sert à rien.

Les émission.s de télé-réalités sont remplies de pauvres petits jeunes à qui un avis un peu moins hypocrite de leur entourage sur leur talent aurait peut-être évité une humiliation publique.

Critiquer de manière constructive est, au final, 1000 fois moins méchant que d'encenser une merde.


----------



## Arlequin (4 Octobre 2013)

et si, soyons fous, on imaginait un système d'évaluation, positive ou négative, d'une image postée. 

Le nombre d'évaluations reçues permettrait, ou non, de pouvoir re-poster dans portfolio.


----------



## Vin©ent (4 Octobre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> et si, soyons fous, on imaginait un système d'évaluation, positive ou négative, d'une image postée...



Voilà, c'est ça, remettez les boules rouges...  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h17 ----------




ergu a dit:


> ...Les émission.s de télé-réalités sont remplies de pauvres petits jeunes à qui un avis un peu moins hypocrite de leur entourage sur leur talent aurait peut-être évité une humiliation publique...


----------



## bugman (4 Octobre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Critiquer de manière constructive est, au final, 1000 fois moins méchant que d'encenser une merde.



Tellement vrai.


----------



## yvos (4 Octobre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Un pvpbp moins strict (allez, allons jusqu'à deux par jour) mais où les posteurs acceptent les avis, commentaires et critiques sans prendre la mouche (modération des critiques injurieuses comme des réactions disproportionnées) et où la modération trouve normal qu'une photo soit suivie de deux pages de commentaires.
> 
> Dans les deux cas (je ne sais si c'est techniquement possible) un encouragement à l'abstinence régulière serait le bienvenu (genre un nombre max de photo posté par an et par posteur)



je ne veux pas la ramener mais ce sont exactement les consignes actuelles. Sauf que collectivement, ça ne tient pas longtemps car rares sont ceux qui prennent la peine de faire une vraie critique. Face à la diarrhée  photographique, on a assisté à des jugements et des réflexions à l'emporte pièce, réactions de lassitude mais aussi parfois assez sélectives, de membres qui honnêtement n'ont pas grand chose à dire sur le fond.
Pris entre ceux qui n'arrivent pas à se mettre dans la tête qu'un peu de retenue et d'effort sur les photos est bénéfique pour tout le monde et ceux qui ne comprennent pas que l'invective est, au mieux, strictement inutile.


----------



## collodion (4 Octobre 2013)

D'où l'idée d'un fil où il y aurait moins de photos et plus de critiques. Peut on aussi imaginer qu'il y ai vote pour que les meilleures soient exposées dans une discussion vitrine ?


----------



## collodion (10 Octobre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> D'où l'idée d'un fil où il y aurait moins de photos et plus de critiques. Peut on aussi imaginer qu'il y ai vote pour que les meilleures soient exposées dans une discussion vitrine ?



Ouais enfin quand je disais ça, je parlais d'ouvrir deux autres fils spécifiques à ces deux fonctions : critique / vitrine.


----------



## aCLR (18 Octobre 2013)

Donc, vous voulez deux pvpbp, moins de fils et poster en plus grand.
C'est tout ?

Je vous mijote donc un truc comme ça alors. Sauf que pour le dernier point faudra attendre que nos roots aient pondu la nouvelle version et veuillent bien vous donner plus d'espace pour nous montrer vos réalisations.


----------



## flotow (18 Octobre 2013)

Ça serait possible d'avoir un fil ou il est interdit d'écrire mais seulement de mettre une image&#8230; ?
Et puis, met un fond BIEN ORANGE histoire que ce soit neutre derrière les photos


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (19 Octobre 2013)

Et si on faisait un concours photo ?

Peut-être déjà fait, mais c'est simple et déjà éprouvé et cela relancera un peu le train-train de Portfolio.

*Concours de la Plus Belle Photo* (CPBP pour les intimes).


Un thème
Une date limite
Quelques règles
Un jury
1 prix

Durée d'un mois pour chaque concours.
On change de jury à chaque fois.
Le gagnant ou la gagnante prend la suite.

(Je veux bien lancer le premier sujet).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Et si on faisait un concours photo ?



Excellente idée !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Et si on faisait un concours photo ?



Super idée


----------



## Arlequin (19 Octobre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Et si on faisait un concours photo ?.



avec un examen d'entrée ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> avec un examen d'entrée ?



Ce qui pourrait fermer la porte aux amateurs ... :rose:


----------



## fau6il (19 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ce qui pourrait fermer la porte aux amateurs ... :rose:



_Et le jury serait composé de professionnels? _

:afraid:


----------



## jugnin (19 Octobre 2013)

Nan, le jury serait composé de vleroy. Évidemment.


----------



## Romuald (19 Octobre 2013)

De mon point de vue, pas besoin de jury. Il n'y a qu'à faire comme dans 'et avec gougueule' : l'initiateur du fil donne le premier thème et désigne le vainqueur, lequel donne le thème suivant et ainsi de suite.
Avantage : on garde la subjectivité (les gouts de chacun sont différents), ce qui évite les photos 'calibrées pour plaire'.


----------



## jugnin (19 Octobre 2013)

D'accord. Mais alors c'est vleroy qui initie le fil et propose un thème. Comme ça il est le vainqueur. Comme ça il propose un thème.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ce qui pourrait fermer la porte aux amateurs ... :rose:



ah zut, y 'avais pas pensé :rose:



fau6il a dit:


> _Et le jury serait composé de professionnels? _
> 
> :afraid:



professionnel de quoi ? 



jugnin a dit:


> Nan, le jury serait composé de vleroy. Évidemment.



vqui ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Et si on faisait un concours photo ?
> 
> Peut-être déjà fait, mais c'est simple et déjà éprouvé et cela relancera un peu le train-train de Portfolio.
> 
> ...



Toute initiative tendant à l'augmentation de l'activité de ce forum est la bienvenue.
Tu peux tout à fait lancer ce sujet en rappelant notamment les règles liées au format / poids image postée.
La composition du jury sera laissée à l'appréciation de l'auteur du fil et se fera par message privé. Celui-ci sera annoncé par l'auteur dans le fil avant ou pendant le concours.
Chaque concours donnera lieu à l'ouverture d'un fil par le(la) gagnant(e) du précédent afin d'éviter les hors-sujet et d'améliorer la lisibilité du présent thème.
Pour le prix, macg.co est en rupture de stock de sticker, porte-clef, stylo, t-shirt, etc. Donc ne reste a priori que la boule à facettes.

---------- Post added at 13h50 ---------- Previous post was at 13h43 ----------

Et on se calme la nouille avec les accointances de chacun, s'il vous plaît


----------



## collodion (19 Octobre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Donc, vous voulez deux pvpbp, moins de fils et poster en plus grand.
> C'est tout ?
> 
> Je vous mijote donc un truc comme ça alors. Sauf que pour le dernier point faudra attendre que nos roots aient pondu la nouvelle version et veuillent bien vous donner plus d'espace pour nous montrer vos réalisations.



Je pensais plus à améliorer le fil "Postez vos photos ratés" (qui n'existe plus ) dans le sens où on posterait justement celle que l'on trouve belle et qu'on souhaite soumettre à une critique bienveillante. Mais il faut pour cela que tout le monde joue le jeu et par exemple qu'on attende que la discussion sur la première photo soit terminée avant d'en poster une autre... Il me semble que dans PVPBP les critiques sont parfois intéressantes et qu'elles mériteraient un espace à part entière. 

L'idée du concours est bienvenue


----------



## dool (19 Octobre 2013)

Oui. Ou alors...


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2013)

Voilà c'est fait

Maintenant que tout est en place, je ferme ce fil.

Merci de votre collaboration.


----------

